# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  La dernire horreur des Enfoirs

## Deadpool

Je sais pas si vous avez vu le dernier truc commis par les Enfoirs mais l ils se sont dpasss.  :8O: 
D'habitude, c'est pas mon genre de dbiner une chanson ou un artiste mais dans le cas prsent c'est du high level.

Voici un petit lien, histoire que vous vous rendiez compte de l'ampleur du dsastre :




Et oui, vous ne rvez pas, une immonde adaptation aseptise de Kiss.  :8O: 

Je sais qu'il y a une intention louable derrire cette chanson mais quand mme nom di diou.  ::(:  Ils respectent rien ces enfoirs.  ::roll:: 

Oui je sais, ce post, il sert  rien mais j'ai pas pu m'empcher.  ::mrgreen::   ::arrow:: 

PS : Par contre, j'ai longuement hsit avant de le mettre dans musique.  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Je comprends, je comprends Deadpool ....

Moi ca m'a fil la diarrhe.

----------


## Michal

::vomi::

----------


## Lyche

Acceptons la chauve souris, il faut s'auto-convaincre que c'est pour une bonne cause et la pillule passer, peut-tre, un peu mieux...

----------


## behe

je peux pas voir la vido du boulot (et pour une fois je vais pas raler).
De toute faon, je n'arrive plus  couter Les Enfoirs sans penser  la chanson des Fatals Picards sur le sujet.

----------


## Remizkn

:8O: ...............on les appelles pas les enfoirs pour rien....

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi ca m'a fil la diarrhe.





> 


Je suis pas le seul chez qui a a provoqu une raction pidermique visiblement.  ::lol:: 




> je peux pas voir la vido du boulot (et pour une fois je vais pas raler).


Tu manques rien.  ::D:

----------


## Bakura

Allez hop, va rejoindre tes copains !

----------


## Sunchaser

:8O: 

Mais qui a pu prendre une photo pareille ....

(m'enfin,je vais pas critiquer, plus jeune un de mes potes avait pris en photo une de mes bouses -> aprs une beuverie, j'avais fini par pondre mon oeuf directement dans un champs et avais concurrenc les bouses des vaches ...
 ::mrgreen:: 
)

----------


## Bakura

> (m'enfin,je vais pas critiquer, plus jeune un de mes potes avait pris en photo une de mes bouses -> aprs une beuverie, j'avais fini par pondre mon oeuf directement dans un champs et avais concurrenc les bouses des vaches ...


SO SEX !

----------


## f-leb

ah ben moi j'arrive pas  m'en dfaire...

_tou dou tou dou dou dou dou dou dou douuuu
tou dou tou dou dou dou douuuuu (x2)
_
_ ....
    Ce souarrrr
    On voudrait bien pouvoir rpooondre

    A qui souffre ennnn silennnnce
    Qu'on les a entenduuuus

    Si l'on s'aimait, si l'on s'aimait, mais
    Faudrait plus tourner les yeuuuux
    Si l'on s'aidait, si l'on s'aidait, mais
    C'est pas ce qu'on fait de mieuuuuuux_

mouarf, allez tous en chur, deuxime couplet:

_  L'espouaaaarr...._

 ::cfou::

----------


## Remizkn

c'est nous qui souffrons l... ::cry::

----------


## notalp

Ne serait-ce de la mchancet gratuite ? 
Ils essaient de rendre services aux gens dans le besoin et CA, ca pardonne bcp de choses (bon ok la c'est un peu trop dure a pardonner, mais avec le temps on y parviendra) 

 ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Remizkn

on devrait faire la mme chose pour les programmeurs du monde. On crerait "Les Encods", on fera des musique 8 bits en demandant de l'argent et la reconnaissance ternelle...qui me suis sur ce coup l?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

> on devrait faire la mme chose pour les programmeurs du monde. On crerait "Les Encods", on fera des musique 8 bits en demandant de l'argent et la reconnaissance ternelle...qui me suis sur ce coup l?


Passe devant on te suit  ::aie::

----------


## Jidefix

Je suis ingnieur informaticieeeeeeeeeen...

----------


## Lyche

> Je suis ingnieur informaticieeeeeeeeeen...


Savez vous planter windows
 la mode,  la mode
Savez vous planter windows
 la mode de Billou !

 ::aie::

----------


## Bakura



----------


## Remizkn

Que de beaut, a parle au codeur au fond de mon cur...Trop d'motions, je craque... ::cry::

----------


## Sunchaser

::mouarf::  
Mince, ca va tre dur le le battre celui la ...

----------


## f-leb

une impression de dj lu:

CETAUTOMATIX: _Assurancetourix, je te prviens, continue comme a et je taplatis le gosier. Tas pig?_
ASSURANCETOURIX: _Ah, oui? Barbare!_

@Remizkn



> Envoy par f-leb
> 
> tou dou tou dou dou dou dou dou dou douuuu
> tou dou tou dou dou dou douuuuu (x2)
> 
> ....
> Ce souarrrr
> On voudrait bien pouvoir rpooondre
> 
> ...


pfff, barbare !

----------


## BainE

pfffiou, heureusement qu'aucun des ces gars ne fait de la musque pour vivre, dans la vraie vie  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Avec une pice aussi minable que a, je m'attendais  bien pire !
Dj, l'original...  ::aie:: 
Mais bon, c'est dans la veine bien populiste de ce genre d'entreprise, pas de quoi fouetter un chat.
Je m'aperois quand mme que a fait un bout que je ne suis plus en France, il y a de jeunes ttes qui ne me disent absolument rien !
De toute faon,  part Garou et Lorie...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bakura

> Avec une pice aussi minable que a, je m'attendais  bien pire !
> Dj, l'original... 
> Mais bon, c'est dans la veine bien populiste de ce genre d'entreprise, pas de quoi fouetter un chat.
> Je m'aperois quand mme que a fait un bout que je ne suis plus en France, il y a de jeunes ttes qui ne me disent absolument rien !
> De toute faon,  part Garou et Lorie...


Souvenirs souvenirs...

----------


## Remizkn

En tout cas y a un super budget "couloir" pour le clip  ::ccool:: 
tout le reste est pass dans le droit de massacr la musique originale

----------


## f-leb

> Envoy par Jerome_Mtl
> 
> Je m'aperois quand mme que a fait un bout que je ne suis plus en France, il y a de jeunes ttes qui ne me disent absolument rien !
> *De toute faon,  part Garou et Lorie...*
> 
> 
> Souvenirs souvenirs...


oui mais quand mme, confondre Lorie et Celine Dion ::aie:: . Barbare ! ::scarymov::

----------


## Invit

> oui mais quand mme, confondre Lorie et Celine Dion. Barbare !


Mehh non !!
Lorie, c'est la blonde  Garou, voyons !!!
C'est pour a !
D'ailleurs, Garou est un has been mme au Qubec maintenant.
Il s'est d'ailleurs fait fortement tanc pour sa prestation  la crmonie d'ouverture des JO...

----------


## Remizkn

> oui mais quand mme, confondre Lorie et Celine Dion. Barbare !


O va l'monde je vous l'demande!

----------


## Sunchaser

A propos des chanteurs / chanteuses du Quebec (et plus gnralement de nos cousins francophones d'outre-atlantique), sans vouloir me facher avec qui que ce soit, je me demande la chose suivante: qu'est ce qui fait qu'ils aiment tant nous envoyer rgulirement des vagues de chanteuses a grosse voie depuis plusieurs annes ? Y en a trop la-bas ? Ca dborde ?
Srieux, c'est l'quivalent du spam ca non ?

----------


## Invit

> A propos des chanteurs / chanteuses du Quebec (et plus gnralement de nos cousins francophones d'outre-atlantique), sans vouloir me facher avec qui que ce soit, je me demande la chose suivante: qu'est ce qui fait qu'ils aiment tant nous envoyer rgulirement des vagues de chanteuses a grosse voie depuis plusieurs annes ? Y en a trop la-bas ? Ca dborde ?
> Srieux, c'est l'quivalent du spam ca non ?


 ce que je sache Mauranne et Lara Fabian sont Belges.
Cur de Pirate, Ariane Moffatt, Pascale Picard sont qubcoises et ne me semble pas vraiment entrer dans la catgorie chanteuses  grosse voie.
Certes, il y en a eu une poigne  une poque mais c'tait plutt une phnomne ponctuelle.

Pour ce qui est "de les envoyer", disons que si l'on compare un march de 7 millions contre un de 65 millions, l'attirance semble justifiable.

----------


## Mat.M

> Et oui, vous ne rvez pas, une immonde adaptation aseptise de Kiss.


c'est contestable : le "plan guitare est apprciable ceci dit le refrain laisse  dsirer.
On voit Jean Louis Aubert il est capable de vraiment mieux..( surtout pour sa superbe chanson "Alter Ego" )
C'est certain que cela ne sonne pas du tout comme l'original c'est vrai que c'est un peu une mauvaise copie..
Mais il faut s'en prendre  Gene Simons et Paul Stanley parce que question marketing et toucher des droits d'auteurs ils ne perdent pas le nord..

----------


## pendoRa

Je suis nostalgique de ma cassette (audio ) des enfoirs ou Coluche tait encore parmis nous.
Ils auraient du arreter quand l'Etat l'a fait taire.

----------


## Remizkn

> Je suis nostalgique de ma cassette (audio ) des enfoirs ou Coluche tait encore parmis nous.
> Ils auraient du arreter quand l'Etat l'a fait taire.


Mon dieu, un adepte de la thorie du complot...

----------


## Lyche

> Mon dieu, un adepte de la thorie du complot...


Y'a pas de complot, il est pas mort, comme MJ ou Elvis !

----------


## pendoRa

> Mon dieu, un adepte de la thorie du complot...


Rien avoir  ::?:   ::?:  ! Regarde juste les intentions de vote qu'il avait obtenu  l'anne de l'lection prsidentielle  !
Tout le monde commenait a vraiment y croire, y compris lui, pourtant, c'est vrai qu'avec du recul il partait archi perdant. 
Le jour des communiqus de Presse, tous les candidats sont sur les diverses radio/tv nationale, et lui, tous refuses la veille.. il n'y pa de complot enfin !

ps : dsol, ce n'etait pas dans mon intention de  driver le sujet.

----------


## Remizkn

Je disais a juste pour dconner...En croyant que *Pendora* supposait un assassinat de Coluche par le gouvernement...

----------


## pendoRa

Autant pour moi *Remizkn*, bonne continuation ...  :8-):

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai pas tenu jusqu'au bout.
Heureusement j'ai mon baladeur avec moi.

----------


## Deadpool

Dterrage de la mort. Je m'autocongratule.

Non en fait, je uppe juste pour vous mettre le lien d'un article qui m'a bien fait marrer.  ::mouarf:: 

http://bilboquet-magazine.tumblr.com...-hausse-le-ton




> LADD accuse ces chanteurs  carrment has been  de venir se refaire une image sur le dos des personnes dmunies.  Sans dconner, MC Solaar na plus fait une bonne rime depuis 10 ans, pourquoi on hrite de lui chaque anne ?  sinsurge Michel F.  On est des humains comme tout le monde, nous non plus on ne supporte pas Chimne Badi vous savez , rajoute son compre Louis S. dun air dsabus.  Cest vrai quils rcoltent de largent avec leur CD atroce, mais il faut rflchir  dautres moyens qui ne nous humilient pas comme a. .


Par contre, bizarrement, ce ne semble pas avoir t relay donc  prendre avec des pincettes mais si c'est vrai je suis mort de rire.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Par contre, bizarrement, ce ne semble pas avoir t relay donc  prendre avec


C'est pas tonnant que cela soit pass sous silence : la plupart des dirigeants des grandes entreprises partenaires, qui sont dans le milieu musical, ont d'importants intrts financiers dans les grands groupes de diffusion "d'information" et inversement.

Et mme de faon plus gnrale, chaque patron d'un firme du CAC 40, est au moins membre du conseil dadministration (cad parmis les actionnaires les plus importants) d'une autre d'entre elles (article datant de 2010)

----------

